# Steering column rod



## Corn fed Goat (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey all, I’m looking for help on taking the rod/holder out of the lower portion of the steering column from a 1967 gto. Im trying to swap the two because my original is bent. Also I’m using a column shift as a donar to a floor shift.
Thanks all


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure what you are asking, but if you are talking about the lower double-D rod that has the rag joint end on it, it is fairly simple.

You see those 2 white dots on the side of the shaft? Those are an injected plastic that secures the double-D shaft to the hollow lower section of the steering column. I think this was dome more for assembly line processes so the 2 pieces didn't fall apart and get lost. Drill them both out on each side. You will only need to go deep enough until you hit the metal of the double-D shaft.
Then place the lower section of the steering column tube up against something to keep it from moving because you then want to pull the double-D shaft/rag joint end out - which might mean popping it a few times with a hammer. Mine popped out pretty easily. I included a pic of my '68 steering shaft which is a little different, but same principal.

Once you get the column back in, the rag joint bolted back up, my thinking is to then drill a hole the same through the small hole where the plastic injection was, and secure it using a roll pin found at an auto parts store, or Tractor Supply. Figure out what size roll pin you need first before drilling - I think I used a 1/8" drill bit, but check. The plastic injection also acts as a breakaway point if the car were in a hard front end impact that forced the steering column back. The plastic would give and the double-D rod would slide inside rather than push the column & steering wheel into your chest. So I think a single roll pin should do the same thing, holding the pieces together and would snap off in the event of a hard hit. The other option might be if you could inject an epoxy back into the holes and the groove found in the double-D rod.


----------



## Corn fed Goat (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey Jim , 
Thanks for that’s awesome reply , but, what I ment to ask was how to remove the bottom of the column where it holds the double-D rod


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, the '68 Service Manual shows a couple different columns in exploded view. The automatic column (which is the same for a manual floor shift car) appears to have a spring clip inside that lower piece that the shaft comes through- it looks like you are pointing straight at it. Just looked at my '68 column, same spring clip as yours. Pop it off and that should release the shaft as long as you have everything on the top pulled apart.

Service Manual states "steering wheel, spring, cancelling cam, C-ring, flat washer, and wave washer must be removed prior to disassembly of lower end. Remove steering shaft from bottom of column."


----------

